# Picked up an ST270 - how to tune and where to get parts?



## VenomRS4 (Feb 24, 2017)

FYI, long read.

Well, I got this snowblower for very cheap. It looks to be a late 70s early 80s ST270. It has the little 2.7 Tecumseh on it with the diaphragm type carb. Overall, the machine is in pretty good shape and even the original hard rubber tires seem to have good tread left. It hadn't run in a while but for kicks I changed the oil, threw some fuel in, and gave it a couple pulls. It actually started...no funny noises and it doesn't really even smoke on startup. Seems like the engine itself is in good shape mechanically. 

However, it ran poorly and leaked fuel out of the carb. Took it apart and found an absolute mess...that and the diaphragm was toast. I replaced the diaphragm and cleaned the rest of the carb the best I could. After starting it back up, there were no leaks but it still ran poorly. On top of that, it is not responding to tuning inputs. Took it back apart, everything seemed to be in ok condition...but I cleaned it again and still the same result: it's not responding to tuning adjustments.

So my questions are this:

What am I doing wrong here? Is there a special way to tune these things? And where can I source a new carb or used replacement carb?

Thanks


Pics:

Note, the over is not shown in the pics but it on the carb now.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Just assuming it has points, maybe they are crusted up and out of adjustment causing the poor running?
In Ariens owners manual they list the engine as H35-45503M.
Bottom right of parts list on page 9
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/032078.pdf
Here's a parts list for the engine, shows carb 631400
Tecumseh H35-45503M - Tecumseh 4-Cycle Horizontal Engine Diagrams and Parts List | PartsTree.com
Lots of places show it no longer avaialable
Maybe if you can find the carb body number and cross it
Tecumseh Carburetor Manufacturing Numbers
Have seen some chats about tthe engine really being a 3.5hp and the diaphragm carb the reason they list it as 2.7hp? Maybe one of the cheapo bowl carbs from ebay or amazon for the H35 will work?


----------



## jrcjr (Sep 23, 2017)

Lots of parts available on:
eBay.com
Amazon.com
Repairclinic.com (An awesome place for appliance parts, lawn equipment parts, power tool parts, and HVAC parts)

If you can't find it there, start compiling a list of smaller online shops that may have obscure parts.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Ariens Parts Radar is great for looking up the part number and either buying from them or using the number on Ebay, Amazon, Searspartsdirect ... any parts site to see if you have better price or availability.

Just google "Ariespartsradar"
also
https://parts.ariens.com/

.


----------



## jrcjr (Sep 23, 2017)

Aweseome! Thanks Kiss4aFrog, I just added both of those to my bookmarks.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Just an extra 2 cents on finding parts.

I really like Ariens because of the support but Toro is great about having stuff on line too. For other brands that don't have stuff on line SearsPartsDirect is great for finding diagrams and part numbers. Their prices are usually high but not always. Pays to shop around.
I know I've used the Sears site to fix washers, dryers, microwaves and small electronics that would have been replaced otherwise. And it doesn't matter what brand. Thay have a ton of info in that system. Hate to see the site go down if Sears stores do.
And as mentioned above that are a lot of other online sources you just need to search "snowblower parts" and you get a number of them. Don't forget your local dealer too just in case you need it now, right now.


----------

